# MUST Read good news about the 622!



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Just wanted to counter act some of the chicken littles around here. My 622 is working great. :lol:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My 622 is also performing very well. No timer problems (lost or found), only reboots occasionally (less than once every two weeks - less often than I purposely reboot my Windows PC which handles much simpler data), no stuttering video or audio.

A few blips here and there, but nothing to get my panties in a knot about.

All in all I would lease one again, or perhaps buy one at the new lower price, if I hadn't been in such a hurry to jump into satellite HD, but that's my problem not the 622's.

I just wish it had a larger Hard drive so I could archive recordings off to a lorge hard drive.

YA HEAR ME CHARLIE - IF YOU DO NOTHING ELSE, GET THAT USB PORT WORKING FOR EXTERNAL HARD DRIVES.

Sorry for the shouting, but I feel better now.


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

I have had just about every receiver Dish had, including the 921 and 942. This is the first one that has worked flawlessly since day one. I still have a 942 and it works great, however, it did have bugs in the beginning.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

For most of us, if there are issues, they are small. Most of us love our 622s.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> ...
> 
> A few blips here and there, but nothing to get my panties in a knot about.
> 
> ...


What a strange name (Jim) for someone who wears panties.:lol: :lol:


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

My 622 works great too. But, I did have one problem last night. I was watching the Mets vs. Diamondbacks and the Mets lost 7-2. Must have been a glitch with the 622!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DVDDAD said:


> ... Must have been a glitch with the 622!


I'm generally a Dish cheerleader - over the years we have had great experiences with 5000's and 508's and a 942. No problems, no complaints.

If you are having a good experience with your 622, count yourself fortunate. The first 622 we had for 17 days by which time it was spontaneously rebooting every hour... many other problems. The replacement unit has lasted two-weeks so far, but has had many less problems.

I have had to call Dish more times this week then I have called in the entire five+ prior years I've been a customer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*ViP-622 DVR Review*:

There was a little girl, who had a little curl, right in the middle of her forehead. When she was good, she was very, very good, but when she was bad she was awful.​


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

I had 2 622's installed on 05/20 (one is a 622 ed. C and one a 622 ed. D ). Both are working fine with only one reboot on the ed. C using HDMI. I have noticed though, that both of these 622's are slower than my 942 when switching between channels.


----------



## trevinp (Mar 21, 2006)

Received my 622 when they started shipping in April. I had daily reboot problems, audio sync issues, and guide mix-ups from day 1. I was hoping the software updates would fix the problems, but none helped. After dealing with the problems for 6 weeks, I called support, where they gave me one month credit on HBO and shipped a replacement unit out.

The replacement is working great so far (1 week) and so I encourage people who are having problems with the 622 to call support and get a replacement. You may have to insist a little...they'll claim it's a software problem which "will be fixed any day now", but all I know is that a replacement unit fixed all my problems so far.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I have had my 622 for 7 weeks and it is a great unit. Never missed a timer. Has rebooted once. A couple of times the video has stuttered. A couple of times the audio has been off. The only real problem is that my HD locals on 129 get a few seconds of messed up picture about once an hour. I get the other HD from 61.5 and have never had that problem on a channel there or on 110 or 119. Maybe the picture mess up is a MPEG4 problem!!!

Anyway the problems are trivial so far and I love it. Thirty hours of HD recording is OK but of course more would be better. I saw a 600 GB drive at Best Buy a few days ago and that would be nice to have instead of the 622's 320 GB.

Rick R


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I was pretty vocal about my 622 installation nightmare and reboot problems with the unit I received in February. So to be fair I have to say the replacement I received in April has been great. I've have only 1 reboot and that was last week during a storm when the unit loss signal several times within a minute or two. Safe to say multiple signal interruptions will cause the 622 to reboot but I don't necessarily view that as a design flaw. I'm again in the camp of happy DISH customers.


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Installed earlier this month and only one random reboot. No other issues and I"m lovin it!


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

Count me in as being one of the happy ones, now that they have gotten rid of the audio drop out problem.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I've had my new 622 (replaced a problem plagued 921) for two months now and all has worked perfectly. Not a single spontaneous reboot to date. The 622 is about a million times more stable than my old 921, and I love the added features such as being able to record two SAT HD programs and one OTA HD program all at the same time.


----------



## dendavis (Sep 13, 2003)

ac_burt said:


> Count me in as being one of the happy ones, now that they have gotten rid of the audio drop out problem.


Well, "they" haven't quite gotten rid of the audio drop out problem, I still get it, along with some minimal pixelation. I _think_ the disappearing timers problem is gone with L3.57, though with the network series season over, I am not recording much to DVR now. But, as to the main question of the 622, I have not had the reboots and other glitches so often reported here. I hated giving up my 942, as I had zero problems with it. But, if it is any indication of satisfaction, I did get a second 622 when the price dropped.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just want to throw my two cents in here. 

The 622 so far is doing pretty well. Although I currently can't use my hdmi port, which does upset me as this was one of my main reasons for upgrading and i do have problems with the audio and video stuttering, the machine has not freezed up, locked up, or had any other "random" quirks. I speak from a little experience in relation to quirks as I owned a 921 receiver for a year and a half.

I think anyone who owned the previous two generations of HD receivers, especially the 921, know that the 622 is a huge leap and hopefully understand that there should be a couple months of fine tuning the machine. I understand this at least and will afford dish the grace period necessary to work through the kinks as HD tv is a very new, growing, yet unstable market/field currently.

Now, if in another month or so, Dish is still having problems with the same old issues, and is introducing as many issue as it is fixing with each new software release (re: 921) then i will be extremely upset as I did not pay to take on more hassles for another year until they release the next generation that is supposed to be the solution to our problems.

I think the 622 is heading in the right direction and I hope that Dish can figure out how to solve these issues and get it to a very stable position.


----------



## bmuthagoose (May 18, 2006)

I've had my 622 for a little over a month now with now real problems.

The lip sync does seem to be off every now and then, but I can live with that.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I've had my 622 for about a week now - so far so good (crosses fingers). I love the HD content - blows me away, especially RUSHHD and RAVE.


----------

